# Echo Dogs - Home Visit Request - Spring Hill, FL



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Echo Dogs is looking for help with a home visit in Spring Hill, Fl. If you can assist, please contact me at [email protected].

Thank you,

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Echo Dogs - Home Visit Request - Spring Hill,*

Anyone have any contact near Tampa (this is about 1/2 north). We are desperate to get this done. They want to meet one of our fosters when they come north in a couple of weeks.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Echo Dogs - Home Visit Request - Spring Hill,*

Have you tried Tampa Bay GSD rescue to see if they can help?

http://www.tampabaygsdrescue.org/


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Echo Dogs - Home Visit Request - Spring Hill,*

NH, your pm box is full.

PM me or call me. Number is on my website.


----------

